# Where to buy a stainless steel milk bucket?



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

I'm new at milking and would like to buy a stainless steel milk bucket but we are not anywhere around places that sell them. Could you give me an idea of where to order one. Thanks!


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Google stainless steel buckets.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can probably get a thin stainless bucket at your farm supply store. The heavy ones are very expensive. 

http://www.jefferspet.com/stainless-steel-pails/camid/LIV/cp/16034/


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Try Hoeggers: http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Stainless-Steel-MILKING-PAIL.html
they also have the ss milk totes with lids. I love mine, use them all the time.


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

I bought the 6 quart one shown in the link that linn posted. It is seemless which is good for milk, and it is $2 cheaper now than the one I bought. 6 quart is not that big if your cow produces a lot. I didnt buy the bigger one because I didn't want to pay the extra shipping. You could spend $50 on an "official" stainless milk bucket, but these "pet" buckets work fine for me.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

they are on ebay all the time maybe get lucky on a used one also restrant supply places or used equipment for restrants . I found mine at a second hand store but that was a stroke of luck in an urban area it was a ice bucket . one thing for sure the seamless stanless steel is the way to go I would not think of using any ting elese i'v seen a cheaper thinner version at a feed store that would work fine .


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

I get all of mine at hambydairysupply.com also be sure to check their closeout/clearance/overstock, I get a lot of good deals from them that way.
-Jessica


----------



## luvmyjersey1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I milk into a big, wide-mouth thermos. Just screw the lid on and it never gets dumped!


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

Thanks so much for all the great sites and ideas. I can't wait to get one ordered for my Mabel.....


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Try Jeffers Livestock catalog. They are on-line.


----------



## wvdexters (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't laugh but I get mine at a local auction for just a few dollars. I couldn't believe it. I second Arnie, go with seamless.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

I searched A LOT for a decent pail at a decent price..

Finally bought at www.stylesandstainless.com not even a farm store, it's a restaurant supply store. 

This is what I bought http://www.stylesandstainless.com/proddetail.asp?prod=CP16T
Holds nearly 4 gallons and is very well built. Been using it 2 times a day for almost a year and it's awesome. I got the one with the tilt handle because of the weight of 4 gallons of milk.

I also bought a 4 gallon stainless pan with a lid, so that I could put milk in it, put in the fridge and just pull the whole pot out to make cheese.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

styles and stainless was $70 and Hamby was $109 for the same size with handle. So I bought the lid for $40 and was about the same price as just the pail on Hamby. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I am SO glad to see I am not the only one finding those prices. I keep looking out 'for a really nice stainless steal bucket for a good price' and everyone in the city seems to think I should be able to find one no problem so I'm some weirdo who can't find something as simple as a good cheap bucket.


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

Don't worry-I can't find one anywhere around here either. We are in ranch country,not dairy country and it shows for what the stores carry. So I am really thankful for all the replies and suggestions.Thanks!!


----------

